
Blockchain explained - jedwhite
https://graphics.reuters.com/TECHNOLOGY-BLOCKCHAIN/010070P11GN/index.html
======
jedwhite
This is a pretty solid non-technical conceptual primer for lay audiences. It
provides enough detail to be useful, and I've found it helpful when going
beyond describing a blockchain as "triple entry accounting" or "a slow
database for people who don't trust each other".

